# Airline terror threat



## tech/a (10 August 2006)

Heathrow currently shut down.
Seeing Im flying back in a week Im glad of the heightened security.

So far 21 arrested and im sure there wil be more after interogation.

A sad fact of life which we can only hope authorities can thwart, a daunting constant task.

The solution in the case of airline bomb threats is to change the way of aviation.
Passenger planes rigged for passengers ONLY.
Baggage planes follow forward with luguage.

This would eliminate most of the threat to passengers.
In the meantime I hope not to win the lottery.

Your UK correspondant Tech/a


----------



## wayneL (10 August 2006)

Bloody Hell Tech!

We live in interesting times


----------



## bowser (10 August 2006)

With 1.5 million muslims in the UK and the suffering being experienced in Lebanon it was only a matter of time before this happened.

I wonder what effect it will have on the markets?


----------



## Rafa (10 August 2006)

hope you get back safe and sound tech....


----------



## carmo (10 August 2006)

I think they are winning.


----------



## nizar (10 August 2006)

bowser said:
			
		

> With 1.5 million muslims in the UK and the suffering being experienced in Lebanon it was only a matter of time before this happened.
> 
> I wonder what effect it will have on the markets?




Here we go.... do we even know who did this...?
But i bet i can tell u who the media will attaCH the blame to...   

As to effect on markets:



> LONDON (MarketWatch) -- U.S. stock futures on Thursday were set for a decline, as renewed terrorism concerns after British authorities foiled a plot to blow up U.S.-bound flights added to lingering concerns about the state of the economy.
> S&P 500 futures dropped 4.7 points at 1,266.70 and Nasdaq 100 futures shed 8.25 points at 1,486.75.




http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/Story.aspx?guid={CF163F7E-25AC-4FC7-A752-9012652846FF}&siteid=


----------



## CanOz (10 August 2006)

This is a very controversial thing say but its my opinion:

Until the U.S. changes it's unilateral foriegn policy, and the jews and muslims accept each others right to share the holy land, we will endure this forever. 

Theres really no hope is there?


----------



## visual (10 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Here we go.... do we even know who did this...?
> But i bet i can tell u who the media will attaCH the blame to...
> 
> As to effect on markets:
> ...




English born pakistani,


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The solution in the case of airline bomb threats is to change the way of aviation.
> Passenger planes rigged for passengers ONLY.
> Baggage planes follow forward with luguage.
> 
> ...



Agreed that it would work but if we need to go to such lengths then IMO the terrorists have won.


----------



## noirua (10 August 2006)

Global Flight chaos after Alert:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4778931.stm

Share sell-off:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4778747.stm

"Airline Terror" Plot disrupted:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4778575.stm

Airports Battle new Security Check:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4779537.stm

Night-time Raids on plot suspects:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4779539.stm


----------



## wayneL (10 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> This is a very controversial thing say but its my opinion:
> 
> Until the U.S. changes it's unilateral foriegn policy, and the jews and muslims accept each others right to share the holy land, we will endure this forever.
> 
> Theres really no hope is there?




It's only controversial in extreme right wing circles... Just about everybody else would agree with you.

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

It seems that terrorism is the work of ideology and that, that is imported to Britain is going to make itself unwelcome in the future.

Actually, I beleive it is becomming clear to everyone that restrictions should be put on ideology that is foreign in content. Call it religious intolerance if you like. It`s done in the middle east and parts of Asia. The communists see its malignant power, why doesn`t the west?


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> The communists see its malignant power, why doesn`t the west?




That's a good question Snake. I have some ideas on this, but not sure the forum is ready for them.

Suffice to say we have a perfectly good culture in the west. We should be defending that culture, not subjugating it to any other that comes along.

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> That's a good question Snake. I have some ideas on this, but not sure the forum is ready for them.
> Suffice to say we have a perfectly good culture in the west. We should be defending that culture, not subjugating it to any other that comes along.
> 
> Cheers




Please tell Wayne. It`s important for a society to discuss these things. I see the west dying out due to it`s incessant need to apologise for everything.


----------



## bunyip (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Please tell Wayne. It`s important for a society to discuss these things. I see the west dying out due to it`s incessant need to apologise for everything.




Very true. By inviting all these foreigners to live in western world countries, and tolerating their cultures and religions while they show intolerance and contempt for ours, we create an environment that fosters the development of the situations we see in England with the bombings last year, and now this airline terror threat.
Pity the politicians in western countries don't have the common sense to see this for themselves.

Bunyip


----------



## Prospector (11 August 2006)

Why does everyone conveniently forget that 200 years ago, British Dutch and French were the foreigners in Australia?


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

Shame thing to happen. Not sure what these people get out of it but as i said before they have nothing to live for and everything to die for.

Sick motivation, but its a reality.


----------



## anon (11 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> English born pakistani,




Yep. English born Pakistanis and Pakistan born Pakistanis.

What a hell of an overreaction. Deano should have kept his trap shut.


----------



## bunyip (11 August 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Why does everyone conveniently forget that 200 years ago, British Dutch and French were the foreigners in Australia?




That's quite true, Prospector. And those foreigners who were our ancestors showed just as much intolerance towards the local population and their values and culture as the current crop of imports are showing towards us and our values and culture.

However, I'm not sure what relevance your comments have to the current situation of Islamic extremists wanting to kill and maim innocent men, women and children who have never lifted a finger against them, and in fact have provided them with a far better life than they'd have if they lived in their Islamic countries of origin.
We have to live in the present and address the current situation, not dwell on what happened in the past long before we were born. 

Bunyip


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Why does everyone conveniently forget that 200 years ago, British Dutch and French were the foreigners in Australia?





Still two wrongs dont make a right


----------



## Rafa (11 August 2006)

Can't beleive this...
We all have to suffer this because of Deano's comments...!!!

haha (nice one Anon)

But... seriously...

This is war like any other war, just fought with non-conventional means...

We have two options... tolerance or lethal force...

Its not a question of whose right and whose wrong... who did what in the past or who didn't....

Its a question of whether we want to continue to live in our present way, i.e secular, capitalist based society, or not...

PS: this is not anti-muslim... However, its anti fundamentalism/anti-terrorist... there are many many moderate muslims suffering becuase of these nut jobs... its important we recognise this fact!


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Why does everyone conveniently forget that 200 years ago, British Dutch and French were the foreigners in Australia?




India before the advent of Islamic imperialism was a country with plenty of wars fought by Hindu princes. But in all their wars the Hindus had observed some time honored conventions sanctioned by the Shastras. The Brahmins and Bhikshus were never touched. The chastity of women was never violated. The cows were never killed. There was no ravage of the soil  The temples were never touched. The non-combatants were never killed or captured. A human habitation was never attacked unless it was a fort. The civilian population was never plundered. The martial class (kshatriyas) who clashed, mostly in open fields, had a code of honor. 

I googled muslim invaders and came up with this.it`s a history of India,
sounds familiar,doesn`t it,
also Australia wasn`t the only country to have foreigners on it`s soil,but muslims are the only ones it seems who behave like this throughout history,and on this day and age you would at least expect them to have become somewhat civilized, but no.


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

It is clear that India at the time when Muslim invaders turned towards it (8 to 11th century) was the earth's richest region for its wealth in precious and semi-precious stones, gold and silver, religion and culture, and its fine arts and letters. Tenth century Hindustan was also too far advanced than its contemporaries in the East and the West for its achievements in the realms of speculative philosophy and scientific theorising, mathematics and knowledge of nature's workings. Hindus of the early medieval period were unquestionably superior in more things than the Chinese, the Persians (including the Sassanians), the Romans and the Byzantines of the immediate proceeding centuries. The followers of Siva and Vishnu on this subcontinent had created for themselves a society more mentally evolved-joyous and prosperous too-than had been realised by the Jews, Christians, and Muslim monotheists of the time. Medieval India, until the Islamic invaders destroyed it, was history's most richly imaginative culture and one of the five most advanced civilisations of all times.


And this :from national Hindu students forum U.K
just a small sample.


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

http://www.christianpost.com/article/20060730/23356.htm

http://library.thinkquest.org/18110/pxstart.html

It would probably be good to just google it yourselves,sorry I know I`m getting carried away here.

But regardless of how many articles you read,it`s all so similar,muslims kill and maim,but what they leave behind is invariably despair as we are now witnessing in our time.They don`t seem to understand progress,maybe because the literal translation of islam is actually-submission,so submit or die.

One reason I suppose why history is such a powerful tool,except where were our politicians when history was being taught at school.


----------



## Rafa (11 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Medieval India, until the Islamic invaders destroyed it, was history's most richly imaginative culture and one of the five most advanced civilisations of all times.
> 
> 
> And this :from national Hindu students forum U.K
> just a small sample.





I think this is a classic case of history being moulded to suit the purpose (in this case, Hindu extremism) and Visual... you have been sucked right it...


There is no way India was in such a way destroyed... there is no way the Portuguese and the British would have bothered to invade India in the 15-16th century AD if it was... 

Infact the British/Portuguese were the only invaders who actually removed treasures from India to take back to Britain... (this is becaue they invaded in the name of a company... The East India Corporation... and the dividends had to flow back to shareholders in Britain...)

All previous invaders actually made their home in India and lived there and amalgamated with the locals... thats the big difference!!!

Infact... you go to India today, and the magnificent palaces, Taj Mahal, etc... were all built by the Muslims... Muslim rule (especially the Arab/Turk rule) in India is considered one of the glorious phases of Indian History. 

There was the originial marauder from further north... Ghengish Khan and co.... who did a fair bit of plundering... but after destroying a few of the northern kingdoms, they were actually so impressed with the resolve and fight that they stopped the invasion and actually gave back most of the land.

Visual... don't get sucked in with everything you read... Please...  or atleast read both sides of the story!


----------



## noirua (11 August 2006)

These are the guys that hold the original dinosauric rights to Australia, not forgetting the alligators in the Northern Territory: http://pubs.usgs.gov/gip/dynamic/dinosaurs.html


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

Rafa,you missed the point,of the original bit that i posted.

http://www.bharatvani.org/books/siii/ch11.htm

Perhaps this will help,it`s a bit about assimilation,


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> These are the guys that hold the original dinosauric rights to Australia, not forgetting the alligators in the Northern Territory: http://pubs.usgs.gov/gip/dynamic/dinosaurs.html




Noirua,and thats the scary part,if you could go back to the dinosaurs and find islamic influence then,you wouldn`t be able to tell it apart from their behaviour today.
yes I know islam started in the 6oo yr.or there about ,still 


http://www.bigpicweblog.com/exp/index.php/weblog/trackbacks/1849/


----------



## Rafa (11 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Rafa,you missed the point,of the original bit that i posted.
> 
> http://www.bharatvani.org/books/siii/ch11.htm
> 
> Perhaps this will help,it`s a bit about assimilation,





You missed the point I was trying to make too... this is history from a hindu extremist point of view..... (and don't think there aren't any.....)


The Hindu system is based on 4 castes…

The Brahmins are the Priestly class... their word is LAW…
Then they have Bhikshus.. the Govt/administrative class... implemented LAW
Then the warrior class…. who Actually did all the fighting…
Then the untouchables.... slaves class

All wars were fought under direction from the bhramin/bhikshus class… but used people in the warrior class.. hence no one else got hurt… The untouchables had pretty much to do whatever the others wanted and lead a life of utter misery and poverty…

You were born into these classes… there was no way out! Also women were treated very very  badly… first born girls were killed, etc, etc… there was no freedom… your lot was decided at your birth!!! 

Muslim 'invaders' broke down some of these heriditary structures.... There are Christian missionaries to this day being killed in India under order from Bhramin Hindus cause they are preaching freedom to the slave classes… and telling them that they don’t have to be slaves to these bhramins...

what you posted before ties in well with the bhramin's point of view of India... certainly everything was hunky dory for them.... unfortunately, I have to say, its quite wrong! 

(most advanced civilisation... it certainly wasnt... unless you think having a class system and slaves is advanced?)


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

India before the advent of Islamic imperialism was a country with plenty of wars fought by Hindu princes.  But in all their wars the Hindus had observed some time honored conventions sanctioned by the Shastras. The Brahmins and Bhikshus were never touched.   The chastity of women was never violated.   The cows were never killed. There was no ravage of the soil The temples were never touched.   The non-combatants were never killed or captured. A human habitation was never attacked unless it was a fort. The civilian population was never plundered.   The martial class (kshatriyas) who clashed, mostly in open fields, had a code of honor.  


This was meant to inspire you to read further,but you are so intent on proving me wrong that you are not paying attention.

I was trying to highlight their methods then and their methods today.Not much has changed has it?

P.S.also not too many hindus,going out of their way trying to impose their views outside of India,not that i`ve noticed.


Also,just google muslim invaders,and all the information you could possibly need is there,both sides,pick whatever article you want and see how it all becomes repetitious to the point of boredom,
islam is and always has been about submission,no thanks,



P.s.also not too many hindus,trying to impose their views on the rest of us,that i`ve noticed


----------



## Rafa (11 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> This was meant to inspire you to read further,but you are so intent on proving me wrong that you are not paying attention.
> 
> I was trying to highlight their methods then and their methods today.Not much has changed has it?





Yes, i agree they are the noble ways of fighting wars... But it was your next post that got me distracted... 



> Medieval India, until the Islamic invaders destroyed it, was history's most richly imaginative culture and one of the five most advanced civilisations of all times.
> And this :from national Hindu students forum U.K




This is just plain wrong and clearly written from a Hindu extremist/nationalist point of view and contains a lot of generalisation!


So... lets move on shall we...

This war we are fighting today... is certainly not fought in noble ways... 
I found an interesting article in the Australian today... saying Islam is the new Marxism... 

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20876,20085783-7583,00.html

How do we tackle this...?


----------



## rub92me (11 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> I googled muslim invaders and came up with this.[etc. etc. ]



I googled 'muslim invaders' too: 1,020,000 hits. Then I googled 'christian invaders': 1,920,000 hits. Dangerous loonies can be found anywhere in the religous spectrum. To quote Bertrand Russell (from memory, so may not be exact): 'The problem with the world is that the fanatics are always so sure, while the wiser people have their doubts.'


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2006)

bunyip said:
			
		

> have provided them with a far better life than they'd have if they lived in their Islamic countries of origin.



Although that's from a western view of what "better" means, which may not match the views of other groups.

GP


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

Rub,look at post 28.
I agree ,but why this insistence on submission.

Also Christianity left us a world where we can all live togheter,muslims just want to impose, even on this day and age.


----------



## bunyip (11 August 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Although that's from a western view of what "better" means, which may not match the views of other groups.
> 
> GP




Well if they don't think life is better in their adopted country then they're free to leave and go back to their country of origin.
Ditto for anyone who is born in a western country but doesn't like it.....let them go an live in Pakistan or Iraq or Afganistan and see if that suits them any better.

Bunyip


----------



## karmatik (11 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The solution in the case of airline bomb threats is to change the way of aviation.
> Passenger planes rigged for passengers ONLY.
> Baggage planes follow forward with luguage.
> 
> This would eliminate most of the threat to passengers.




Im sure the pilots would love that scenario! Would you be willing to pay the bill for additional fuel?


----------



## Rafa (11 August 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> 'The problem with the world is that the fanatics are always so sure, while the wiser people have their doubts.'




Hey, thats a good quote...
When dealing with fanatics... its important to react like fanatics...


As i said previously...
Its not a question of whose right and whose wrong... who did what in the past or who didn't....

Its a question of whether we want to continue to live in our present way, i.e secular, capitalist based society, or not...!!!


----------



## Happy (11 August 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> Hey, thats a good quote...
> When dealing with fanatics... its important to react like fanatics...
> 
> As i said previously...
> ...





Sooner or later we will have to make a choice, of course until it is too late.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Why does everyone conveniently forget that 200 years ago, British Dutch and French were the foreigners in Australia?




I am sure we all remember what our ANCESTORS did. It is history and part of colonisation, not ideological war of hatred through deception. 

The issue is particularly bad in Britain and seems will get worse in Aus. 

Prospector these old lines are worn out and are good examples of the apologetic, and pathetic, way the west operates.


----------



## Happy (11 August 2006)

> From ABC August 11, 2006.
> Bank freezes accounts of arrested terrorism suspects
> 
> 
> ...





They must really sure about allegations and appears that innocent until proven guilty doesn’t apply in some investigations.


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

Well the bank of England is freezing the assetts,not seizing them,if they are not guilty they can have them back,surely you don`t want the same assetts being used for the intended purpose ,should it turn out that they are guilty.


----------



## rub92me (11 August 2006)

To get back on thread: I flew back overnight from Singapore (arrival 5 am this morning), and no additional security measures were in place (yet) departing from Singapore. I'm afraid we'll get the usual knee-jerk reaction though that has led to banning of metal cutlery and nail-clippers on planes. I would like to suggest that only naked people are allowed on board, just to make sure no one builds a bomb using their highly flammable clothing.


----------



## warney (11 August 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> To get back on thread: I flew back overnight from Singapore (arrival 5 am this morning), and no additional security measures were in place (yet) departing from Singapore. I'm afraid we'll get the usual knee-jerk reaction though that has led to banning of metal cutlery and nail-clippers on planes. I would like to suggest that only naked people are allowed on board, just to make sure no one builds a bomb using their highly flammable clothing.



i think the hostesses should be naked....for security reasons


----------



## bunyip (11 August 2006)

warney said:
			
		

> i think the hostesses should be naked....for security reasons




Sounds all right to me. Those hosties could be terrorists in disguise, hiding all manner of bombs or explosives under their dresses or in their underwear. Only way to eliminate the risk factor is to make them work in the nude.
Only problem is, if the hosties are nude then my missus probably won't let me board the plane!

Bunyip


----------



## visual (11 August 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> To get back on thread: I flew back overnight from Singapore (arrival 5 am this morning), and no additional security measures were in place (yet) departing from Singapore. I'm afraid we'll get the usual knee-jerk reaction though that has led to banning of metal cutlery and nail-clippers on planes. I would like to suggest that only naked people are allowed on board, just to make sure no one builds a bomb using their highly flammable clothing.




Rub92me,hardly kneejerk,though if they are now resorting to liquid explosive.
But you are right,maybe it would be a good idea to travel naked,.And I just remembered our boxer friend from yesterday,seeing the danger is primarily or exclusively coming from muslims ,that would solve the problem dead on it`s tracks,muslims can`t show their genitals to anyone,so no naked travelling for them and peace of mind for everyone else, 


And Bunyp,your wife will get used to it,naked bodies,very boring after a while,


----------



## warney (11 August 2006)

bunyip said:
			
		

> Sounds all right to me. Those hosties could be terrorists in disguise, hiding all manner of bombs or explosives under their dresses or in their underwear. Only way to eliminate the risk factor is to make them work in the nude.
> Only problem is, if the hosties are nude then my missus probably won't let me board the plane!
> 
> Bunyip



lol,i swear honey i didnt know they had this level of security


----------



## Prospector (11 August 2006)

Meant to say before that I hope TechA makes it safely home soon.

I grew up in the time when the IRA and Sinn Fein were the terrorists, and who blew up the plane over Lockerbie - and that isnt all that long ago.  So it was Catholic versus Protestant.  Also not that long ago in Ireland where children were attacked on their way to school because they were not the 'right' kind of Christian.  60 years ago, it was the Germans and Japanese and Italians who were our enemies.  People of German extraction were interred in Australia and even the names of towns were changed at the time.

In the eighties, Saddam Hussein was the friend of the US.

Maybe the only difference is merely the people who lead?


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2006)

karmatik said:
			
		

> Im sure the pilots would love that scenario! Would you be willing to pay the bill for additional fuel?




Wouldnt be additional fuel costs.

Planes would have greater capacity to take passengers without luggage and the luggage planes would take twice as much luggage.

Luggage could be checked in say 24 hrs ahead.
 for security checks. As I said a re think on how it could be done.
Its an idea that could I feel be worked upon.
Perhaps a jurno coud run with it--- they seem to have some clout.

As for cost if any---whats security worth??


----------



## YELNATS (11 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The solution in the case of airline bomb threats is to change the way of aviation.
> Passenger planes rigged for passengers ONLY.
> Baggage planes follow forward with luguage.
> 
> ...




Could be worth trying, but may not stop hijacking 9/11 style.


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2006)

There are quite a few cynics out there pointing out UK elections are approaching and support is waning big time for the draconian UK idendity card.

False Flag? They've been caught out a few times already with this sort of thing.

I don't know whether it is, but something to think about.

Check this out: http://www.no2id.net/


----------



## the_godfather4 (11 August 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Meant to say before that I hope TechA makes it safely home soon.
> 
> I grew up in the time when the IRA and Sinn Fein were the terrorists, and who blew up the plane over Lockerbie - and that isnt all that long ago.  So it was Catholic versus Protestant.  Also not that long ago in Ireland where children were attacked on their way to school because they were not the 'right' kind of Christian.  60 years ago, it was the Germans and Japanese and Italians who were our enemies.  People of German extraction were interred in Australia and even the names of towns were changed at the time.
> 
> ...




Spot on! Lets not forget how everyone also hated the Japanese......it all comes down to what the next government's agenda is and bingo! we have a new enemy to fear......

Check out this picture......some food for thought!

Sound familiar?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

the_godfather4 said:
			
		

> Spot on! Lets not forget how everyone also hated the Japanese......it all comes down to what the next government's agenda is and bingo! we have a new enemy to fear......
> 
> Check out this picture......some food for thought!
> 
> Sound familiar?




Yes there is a mesage there for us. 
All facists, religious fanatics(Ireland included) and communists should not be trusted. Just as Hitler and Georing should not have been. 

So there is a real plot, an inside agent discloses it, and then the British Government is bad?  

Regarding the Japanese they were facists too, and the military thought all humans were like animals and the Japs were great. It was ideology, not race.


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> So there is a real plot, an inside agent discloses it, and then the British Government is bad?




So you think the British government is a paradigm of virtue? 

Some unbiased research on this topic would expose the fact that the British government has elements within is that are rotten to the core... like most any other government.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> So you think the British government is a paradigm of virtue?
> 
> Yes, I`m so gullible
> 
> ...




Yes there are many problems with governments these days. 

As I stand, I don`t condone terrorist activities against the British Government nor any other government regardless of their shortcomings as I`m sure most wouldn`t.


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

I will keep out of this debate, anything to do with politics and religion is a very dangerous mix.

How many members will be banned from this forum by posting on this thread I wonder?


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Yes there are many problems with governments these days.
> 
> As I stand, I don`t condone terrorist activities against the British Government nor any other government regardless of their shortcomings as I`m sure most wouldn`t.




I agree.

But don't condone acts of terrorism by governments against their own people or civilians of any country either. There are thousands of instances of this in the last century... and yes the British government too.

I'm not saying this airline situation is one of those instances. At the moment they have the benefit of the doubt.... almost. I suggest we stay alert for information that could either confirm or deny this being fair dinkum, and not believing anything government says as a matter of course.

They have not earned our trust.


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I will keep out of this debate, anything to do with politics and religion is a very dangerous mix.
> 
> How many members will be banned from this forum by posting on this thread I wonder?




Kris, no-one will be banned unless there are personal threats or insults.

Cheers


----------



## WaySolid (12 August 2006)

I'm looking to fly Europe-Aus in early September, certainly gives you pause for thought.

And more motivation for the lear jet goal to be achieved quickly.


----------



## Rafa (12 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Kris, no-one will be banned unless there are personal threats or insults.
> 
> Cheers




Were'nt we all threatened to be reported to ASIO by a certain Analyst!    

Yes... there are plenty of nutters going around... some high up in the govt's of democractic countries... (Cheney comes to mind   )... some lower down in the ranks (like the nut who shot the Brazillian   )


Regardless... i think there are bigger nutters to worry about here... these terrorists... and they have already acted once with the London Bombings... I have no doubt they were planning on attacking again... no doubt at all!


So its well done to the intelligence officers of England and Pakistan.


----------



## visual (12 August 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20102217-5005961,00.html

Good old keisar trad,UN resolution not strong enough,palestinians and lebanese still being killed,no mention of Isreaeli being killed,maybe in his mind they are expendable,moron!regardless of his opinion of this issue,peace should be for everyone and seeing that Isreaelis are being bombarded by the civilians oh sorry undercover of civilians shields perhaps they should also deserve a mention on the same level of grief.


----------



## nizar (12 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20102217-5005961,00.html
> 
> Good old keisar trad,UN resolution not strong enough,palestinians and lebanese still being killed,no mention of Isreaeli being killed,maybe in his mind they are expendable,moron!regardless of his opinion of this issue,peace should be for everyone and seeing that Isreaelis are being bombarded by the civilians oh sorry undercover of civilians shields perhaps they should also deserve a mention on the same level of grief.




You're kidding right?

So far about 1,030 Lebanese dead (mostly civilians) and 123 Israeli's (mostly militiary), not to mention Syrians who have been killed

As for palestinians... media doesnt even follow this and i dont think they even keep a death count anymore...  it would be several maybe 10s of thousands

The U.N. is a joke


----------



## visual (12 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> You're kidding right?
> 
> So far about 1,030 Lebanese dead (mostly civilians) and 123 Israeli's (mostly militiary), not to mention Syrians who have been killed
> 
> ...




Exactly,doesnt the numbers give you a clue,either hesbollah,is holding them there by force,they are staying by choice,no accounting for political views or they are simply stupid,Israel has given them plenty of time to evacuate and yet they stay,by the way palestinian propoganda doesnt cut any ice with me.No one in their right mind would stay to be bombed,regardless of our poor you are or ,you wil always find a way if you want to.

By the way if you go to the little green foot hills,i believe it`s called,there you will find plenty of evidence that what the media shows by way of photos is mainly set ups,to show what the terorrists want you to see.


----------



## visual (12 August 2006)

Something to correct.

Not,  little green foot hills,but

little green footballs.


Also I chose one word badly-stupid-
when some people are not free to choose for themselves they should not be classed stupid,I apologise,sorry.


----------



## visual (13 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> You're kidding right?
> 
> So far about 1,030 Lebanese dead (mostly civilians) and 123 Israeli's (mostly militiary), not to mention Syrians who have been killed
> 
> ...





http://www.news.com.au/sundayheraldsun/story/0,21985,20109896-5005961,00.html

Nizar,read this article and you will see exactly who the joke is,alright i`ll tell you,good old keisar trad,and good old hilali,wonder who will have the bigger claim of being misintrepeted on this article,keisar being a translator


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2006)

Interesting... just as i suspected

http://www.craigmurray.co.uk/archives/2006/08/the_uk_terror_p.html



> August 14, 2006
> The UK Terror plot: what's really going on?
> 
> I have been reading very carefully through all the Sunday newspapers to try and analyse the truth from all the scores of pages claiming to detail the so-called bomb plot. Unlike the great herd of so-called security experts doing the media analysis, I have the advantage of having had the very highest security clearances myself, having done a huge amount of professional intelligence analysis, and having been inside the spin machine.
> ...


----------



## the_godfather4 (16 August 2006)

Nice one Wayne!  .....I had my doubts about the goings-on in the UK  ......I did not want to air my views on the timing of the arrests but this article is not the only one circulating regarding the 'convenience' of the foiled plot.......it did well to distract our local media from the massacres occuring in Lebanon.......

The timing was almost too obvious and predictable but it certainly sucked in the masses


----------



## nizar (16 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> http://www.news.com.au/sundayheraldsun/story/0,21985,20109896-5005961,00.html
> 
> Nizar,read this article and you will see exactly who the joke is,alright i`ll tell you,good old keisar trad,and good old hilali,wonder who will have the bigger claim of being misintrepeted on this article,keisar being a translator




Visual

a quote from the above article:



> "The (Australian) Government has in parrot fashion repeated the mantra of the US government and has not asked for a cease-fire like other fair-minded nations,'' the letter said.




Isnt this soo true?

I mean, who is running this country, John Howard or the USA??

It seems like we have to ASK THEIR PERMISSION about everything... i once saw a cartoon where John Howard asked Bush if he could go to the toilet... that got a laugh out of me... haha... wat a joke...


----------



## nizar (16 August 2006)

Nice article Wayne...

The timing was impeccable just enough to move wat was happening in Israel-Lebanon to Page 2....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Visual
> 
> a quote from the above article:
> 
> ...




Well this is typical of uneducated conjecturing. If you really looked into what drives Australian policy you would be surprised.


----------



## Prospector (17 August 2006)

Is anyone else curious about the mixed messages we are getting with this latest threat?
On one hand the authorities are saying that there may be more plans, yet they have downgraded the alerts and allowing hand luggage again


----------



## Happy (17 August 2006)

Gainfully Unemployed WayneL said:
			
		

> In all of this, the one thing of which I am certain is that the timing is deeply political. This is more propaganda than plot. Of the over one thousand British Muslims arrested under anti-terrorist legislation, only twelve per cent are ever charged with anything. That is simply harrassment of Muslims on an appalling scale. Of those charged, 80% are acquitted. Most of the very few - just over two per cent of arrests - who are convicted, are not convicted of anything to do terrorism, but of some minor offence the Police happened upon while trawling through the wreck of the lives they had shattered.
> 
> Be sceptical. Be very, very sceptical.




On face value yes, but if you take into account that allegedly illegal activity could be well covered up and I suspect that it is part of the plot,    we might be surprised.

But all this is under assumption that ‘they’ use this technique as part of conspiracy.


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2006)

Just for clarity, it was:



			
				 Gainfully Unemployed WayneL quoting Gainfully Unempllowed Ex British Diplomat and Ambassador said:
			
		

> In all of this, the one thing of which I am certain is that the timing is deeply political. This is more propaganda than plot. Of the over one thousand British Muslims arrested under anti-terrorist legislation, only twelve per cent are ever charged with anything. That is simply harrassment of Muslims on an appalling scale. Of those charged, 80% are acquitted. Most of the very few - just over two per cent of arrests - who are convicted, are not convicted of anything to do terrorism, but of some minor offence the Police happened upon while trawling through the wreck of the lives they had shattered.
> 
> Be sceptical. Be very, very sceptical.




Cheers


----------



## Happy (17 August 2006)

I always ‘admire’ ex-whatever.

They don’t say anything, until they are X … sour grapes? Maybe blue with boss, maybe conscience caught up with suppressed conscience, maybe revenge time.

There is big chance of credible lack of credibility, there is chance that vale of secrecy doesn’t apply any more, but so many possibilities, one has to take grain of salt as antidote.


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2006)

OK Happy,

We'll just believe everything the government and newscorp tells us to believe then.

That's the intellectually easy way.

There will never... never ever... not ever will there be a GST.

OK! Great! we don't have GST!

Cheers


----------



## macca (17 August 2006)

Gees Wayne your getting a bit one sided in this political stuff 

Anybody can have a rethink as circumstances change, yes JH did say no GST...... BUT he DID announce BEFORE the election that if he was elected then he would bring in a GST, when he was elected he was then expected to bring it in, if he didn't people would be going crook because he said he would.

No way I would ever be a pollie, damned if you do and damned if you don't


----------



## Happy (17 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> There will never... never ever... not ever will there be a GST.
> OK! Great! we don't have GST!




True, we don’t have GST on quite few items.

But to tell the truth, I’d much prefer 30% GST and no personal tax as then big part of black market would be taxed at the bowser, checkout, amusement park, tram, train, bus and ferry.


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> True, we don’t have GST on quite few items.
> 
> But to tell the truth, I’d much prefer 30% GST and no personal tax as then big part of black market would be taxed at the bowser, checkout, amusement park, tram, train, bus and ferry.




Agree


----------



## Happy (18 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> On face value yes, but if you take into account that allegedly illegal activity could be well covered up and I suspect that it is part of the plot,    we might be surprised.
> 
> But all this is under assumption that ‘they’ use this technique as part of conspiracy.




Suspicions supporting material from ABC - 



> From ABC, August 17, 2006
> Court hears found letter 'referred to martyrdom'
> 
> A police informant has told a committal hearing in Melbourne that a letter found at the home of the accused contained coded references to martyrdom.
> ...




Different case, but little picture of alleged ‘conpiracy’, or nothing more than love letter to wife.


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2006)

I am hearing stories that a poll was taken in the UK that show That 80% of people do not believe the recent terrorism plot was fair dinkum. I am waiting for a link to confirm this.

Meanwhile, check this article about liquid explosives feasibility.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/08/17/flying_toilet_terror_labs/


----------



## Stan 101 (23 August 2006)

As I was too young to really comprehend it I'm asking for thoughts on the Lockerbie bombing. Why did this incident not cause the same concern as now? Why not the IRA? What not the multitude of Hijackings in the 70's and 80's? Get a grip, people! Nothing's changed. Current scenarios have just been fed into a propoganda machine.

cheers,


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2006)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> As I was too young to really comprehend it I'm asking for thoughts on the Lockerbie bombing. Why did this incident not cause the same concern as now? Why not the IRA? What not the multitude of Hijackings in the 70's and 80's? Get a grip, people! Nothing's changed. Current scenarios have just been fed into a propoganda machine.
> Hell I was in Sudan this time last year. People mentioned I wouldn't last 10 minutes on the ground. Sudanese are evil, apparently. DReam on..
> 
> 
> cheers,




Exactly Sanguar,

The propaganda machine is hyping the fear to implement dirty little draconian Orwellian control mechanisms such as the "meta-database" and various anti-constitutional "terrorism" legislations.

A frightened population will fall hook, line & sinker for this garbage, without question.


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2006)

> A frightened population will fall hook, line & sinker for this garbage, without question.




Yeh well go sit your butt on an aircraft for 19 hrs and take a look at the flight path when your in the middle of the ocean and 2000 miles from the nearest landing area,after being basically body searched and the Home Secretary for GB has stated "We cant screen for every type of explosive that could be used to take down a plane" and 

Enjoy your flight.

Hand luggage Prospector on international flights is limited to about the size of a laptop case and NO fluids not even cosmetics,gels toothpaste.
All well and good but that wont stop some loonie throwing it in with the stowed luggage.(One of those charged was caught in his Heathrow Airport baggage handling uniform!!!)
9/11 did happen and I wonder if and more than likely WHEN planes do start dropping from the sky,what the tune of those who bag the stringency will be saying then!!

What!!!!---- those security measures taken that have averted more 9/11s and this latest killing of the general public (4 in the UK alone 1 in Australia I know of)  ---should never  have been put in place---it was/is all an over reaction.

*Give me a break*

Go book a flight to the UK on B/A or better still UNITED---tuff words from someone not in the line of fire!!!


----------



## the_godfather4 (23 August 2006)

I strongly recommend to all posters on this thread to watch the movie "V for Vendetta".........it may seem like a silly superhero movie but certainly gives us some food for thought :headshake


----------



## Stan 101 (23 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Yeh well go sit your butt on an aircraft for 19 hrs and take a look at the flight path when your in the middle of the ocean and 2000 miles from the nearest landing area,after being basically body searched and the Home Secretary for GB has stated "We cant screen for every type of explosive that could be used to take down a plane" and
> 
> Enjoy your flight.
> 
> ...




Nothing different to the clown who tried to take me off my motorbike on the weekend. Mcmuffin in one hand, fag in the other on the wheel.

I travel enough to keep a minimum  gold with qantas. It's life, get on with it or don't travel. And yes I was in Sharm when the convention centre was blown up. Less than 600 metres away. I was In Asia when the Tsunami hit. Was there for the second scare last year. Was in the Bombay floods. Even missed a flight of the grand canyon in the late 80's that crashed. 
Yep, if you want to be safe, hide inside in a bomb shelter and don't have a phone line. I had a neibour electricuted by one during an electrical storm, once. She doesn't live anymore...


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2006)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Nothing different to the clown who tried to take me off my motorbike on the weekend. Mcmuffin in one hand, fag in the other on the wheel.
> 
> I travel enough to keep a minimum  gold with qantas. It's life, get on with it or don't travel. And yes I was in Sharm when the convention centre was blown up. Less than 600 metres away. I was In Asia when the Tsunami hit. Was there for the second scare last year. Was in the Bombay floods. Even missed a flight of the grand canyon in the late 80's that crashed.
> Yep, if you want to be safe, hide inside in a bomb shelter and don't have a phone line. I had a neibour electricuted by one during an electrical storm, once. She doesn't live anymore...





Just one question.
You believe that all the security and intellegence and powers given to those who are placed in the position of protecting the general public are simple not required,superfluous,an over reaction and simple un necessary?????
Then if so just live a fatalistic attitude to life.

Perhaps a second one.
Got any kids? a Wife? Mother/Father/Sister/Brother.
Fatalisim is a selfish attitude (in my veiw).
No then fine have your attitude it affects no one.
Ask a long haul pilot what he thinks---I doubt he'd be so Blas'e.
Just be sure I know your not flying my next long haul.

We could be run over by a bus tommorow,but we dont all race out and jump in front of buses or allow them on the road without brakes or expect the guy next to us to have explosives strapped to his body.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Exactly Sanguar,
> 
> The propaganda machine is hyping the fear to implement dirty little draconian Orwellian control mechanisms such as the "meta-database" and various anti-constitutional "terrorism" legislations.
> 
> A frightened population will fall hook, line & sinker for this garbage, without question.




The key point here is draconian measures - Orwellian. So ponder this: without immigration would the measures be necessary? I will remind you of the legitimate threat - not the propaganda, but pure ideology.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 August 2006)

the_godfather4 said:
			
		

> I strongly recommend to all posters on this thread to watch the movie "V for Vendetta".........it may seem like a silly superhero movie but certainly gives us some food for thought :headshake




Is it based on a novel?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 August 2006)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> Nothing different to the clown who tried to take me off my motorbike on the weekend. Mcmuffin in one hand, fag in the other on the wheel.
> 
> I travel enough to keep a minimum  gold with qantas. It's life, get on with it or don't travel. And yes I was in Sharm when the convention centre was blown up. Less than 600 metres away. I was In Asia when the Tsunami hit. Was there for the second scare last year. Was in the Bombay floods. Even missed a flight of the grand canyon in the late 80's that crashed.
> Yep, if you want to be safe, hide inside in a bomb shelter and don't have a phone line. I had a neibour electricuted by one during an electrical storm, once. She doesn't live anymore...




Quite blase indeed!

The phone line mentioned will not strap bombs on itself and target you based on ideology; a profound difference wouldn`t you think?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Just one question.
> You believe that all the security and intellegence and powers given to those who are placed in the position of protecting the general public are simple not required,superfluous,an over reaction and simple un necessary?????
> Then if so just live a fatalistic attitude to life.
> 
> ...




Tech,

I share your concerns.


----------



## Stan 101 (24 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Quite blase indeed!
> 
> The phone line mentioned will not strap bombs on itself and target you based on ideology; a profound difference wouldn`t you think?




Snake, clearly I disagree with your statement, hence my post. 
The end result is the same. Death is death.

Why do these degenerates with exploding skin get clustered alone when we have:
1. Soccer violence. Surely these white, English (amongst others) folk placed fear and terror into the hearts of others, so much so their frenzy has caused the deaths of many.
2. The hoddle st massacre.
3. bad drivers
and on and on.


----------



## Stan 101 (24 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Just one question.
> You believe that all the security and intellegence and powers given to those who are placed in the position of protecting the general public are simple not required,superfluous,an over reaction and simple un necessary?????
> Then if so just live a fatalistic attitude to life.
> 
> ...




Your opinion is yours and I commend you for it. It doesn't change my stance that this is a beat up. Oh yes, the fear is real. But it has been for decades, not just not just since the States had their first taste with the home ground advantage.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2006)

Fair enough.

I hope your right.
But somehow I think that if the arrests didnt occur this "Beat up" would have been just as real as 9/11.

Could you have imagined the worlds reaction---let alone the US!!


----------



## the_godfather4 (24 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Is it based on a novel?




Its actually based on a comic strip of all things, but dont let that put you off. Its not your typical 'Spiderman' or 'Fantastic Four' piece of cinematic s#@t.....would be interested in people's thoughts on it.......


----------



## Happy (24 August 2006)

> From Reuters by ABC  August 24, 2006
> Dutch police arrest 12 on US plane bound for India
> 
> Dutch police arrested 12 passengers behaving suspiciously on a US Northwest Airlines plane bound for India that was forced to turn back to Amsterdam's Schiphol airport.
> ...





From above report sentence - 


> "We don't want to get ahead of ourselves".



says it all.

Hope that not paying attention is not the only crime they committed.
Some people are self-centred or arrogant and they will not pay attention to anybody.
Airline will probably end up compensating for discrimination.

But probably better to overreact than be accused for not doing enough.
This is very thin line and hard to stay on it and not upset anybody.


----------



## Happy (26 August 2006)

> From ABC , August 25, 2006
> Netherlands apologises after 12 Indians held in air security scare
> 
> The Netherlands apologised to India over the detention of 12 Indians following a mid-air security scare involving a plane flying from Amsterdam to Mumbai, according to an Indian minister.
> ...





The only questions now are will compensation follow and what it will do to vigilance of flight attendants and passengers of future flights.
Incidents like this and shot innocent man in England put a lot of doubts in people’s minds about their observations.

At times like this, Indian government could be little bit more understanding.


----------



## Rafa (29 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> The only questions now are will compensation follow and what it will do to vigilance of flight attendants and passengers of future flights.
> Incidents like this and shot innocent man in England put a lot of doubts in people’s minds about their observations.
> 
> At times like this, Indian government could be little bit more understanding.




I guess its easy for you to say cause you weren't involed... 
But your not advocating handing over all power to the authoriities are you???

You know what they say about absolute power...

There has to be checks and balances...

Otherwise we might as well say that all suspicious persons with backpacks should be shot!


----------



## rub92me (29 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> The only questions now are will compensation follow and what it will do to vigilance of flight attendants and passengers of future flights.



The 12 culprits will likely face a bill from the Airline for not following crew's instructions and causing them to divert the flight. I don't think they stand much chance of getting any compensation themselves.


----------



## Happy (29 August 2006)

Civil liberty, democratic rights, checks and balances all perfect, but since our blow up individuals don’t advertise, everybody else is left with tiny snippets of information that has to use to diffuse grave possibility.

We are also talking about people without former special training to pick up the irregularities and some like flight crew with limited training.
Many people are scared and want to live too.

Also could you explain the ferocity of your comment?


			
				Rafa said:
			
		

> I guess its easy for you to say cause you weren't involed...
> But your not advocating handing over all power to the authoriities are you???


----------



## Rafa (29 August 2006)

sorry, certainly didn't mean to come across that way...

just interested to know what your own reaction would be if your kid was shot for  having a backpack and running for a train!

I take it you'll be quite understanding...




I think, we all need to be vigilante and security checks needs to continue, however, compensation does need to be paid for acts such as this to ensure that the policing authorities are kept in check.


----------



## Happy (29 August 2006)

Shot kid, different story, regrettable but in some circumstances unavoidable, like road accidents, many people killed are innocent.

As to 12 not attentive passengers, they were, as everybody else inconvenienced with delay and extra flight hours, that’s all.

With blow up jobs, there are no second chances and unfortunately this is very emotional stuff.


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2006)

> just interested to know what your own reaction would be if your kid was shot for having a backpack and running for a train!




Id be devistated.
All he had to do was STOP!!
That devistation would be that I hadnt been able to teach my son the reality of what to do in such a situation. Sure he was scared---but to run!!!

Tragic.


----------



## wayneL (29 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Id be devistated.
> All he had to do was STOP!!
> That devistation would be that I hadnt been able to teach my son the reality of what to do in such a situation. Sure he was scared---but to run!!!
> 
> Tragic.




Folks,

You need to read up on what actually happened rather than the MSM BS.

There was no running involved. He did not run away from anything.

He walked on the train... did NOT jump turnstiles, did NOT have a thick jacket on (itw as denim), have wires hanging out, or any of those things as claimed.

Please discover truth before reaching conclusions. Don't believe official stories, they are lies.


----------



## Rafa (29 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Tragic.




Yeah, that sums it up...


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2006)

The truth is.
and the truth is found where!


----------



## wayneL (29 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The truth is.
> and the truth is found where!




A very good question. Not from the gummint!!!

Here is one source 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,22989-1739222,00.html



> 10am: CCTV footage shows de Menezes entering the station at a normal walking pace, picking up a free Metro newspaper, and slowly descending on an escalator. This conflicts with early accounts which described him vaulting over the barriers to the tube station, running to a Tube train and tripping over before being shot
> 
> Hearing a train pulling in, he runs across the concourse, gets into the train and sits down on the first available seat. Witnesses say that he boards through the middle doors before pausing, looking left and right, then sitting down in either the second or third seat facing the platform
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (29 August 2006)

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,6903,1553440,00.html



> Police knew Brazilian was 'not bomb risk'
> 
> Met chief was told of 'difficulty' over fatal shooting · Police offer to pay de Menezes family £15,000
> 
> ...


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2006)

Its plain sickening.

As you know Ive just come back.
The Underground is like a terrorist heaven.
Its understandable. Its going to happen and if terrorists strike the Underground I dont care how many cameras and how many polic there are they wont stop them its just a seathing cesspit of humans.
Worse than ants.

Your 150 ft down and no where to go.

Sitting Ducks come into mind.


----------



## wayneL (29 August 2006)

The statistical probability of dieing at the hand of terrorists (whoever they may be... CIA, MI5, Mossad, Al CIAduh, religious fundamentalists etc) is infinitesimally lower than dieing in your car, at the hand of you doctor, or even a member of your own family.

The difference being in the fear generated by the possibility of such a scenario. 

Cui Bono?

Tech, your reaction is precisely the one desired by the terrorists. (whoever they are)

Cui Bono?

If we subjugate our freedoms in favour of a police state, the terrorists (whoever they are) have succeeded.

Again, Cui Bono?

I for one, refuse to be afraid. I will speak out against government cover ups, meta databases, and such like. Yes, these things need to be dealt with, but we the people are concentrating our efforts in all the wrong places.

We are being manipulated with propaganda. It is our own governments who we should treat with extreme suspicion. They are continuously lieing to us, whether it be children overboard, economic statistics, so called terrorism, justification for waging war in the Middle East, or election promises.

They are liars!!!

Go forth, ride the freakin' tube, live life, and take our rotten stinkin' governments to task.


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2006)

Yes I agree with your comments all of them!!.

I have 2 trains of thoughts on this.

(1) Terrorism is waiting for its opportunity.

(2) Terrorism has been so diluted and fragmented that only brainwashed kids are available to carry it out.The west is paranoid about terrorism getting hold of Nuclear weapons that it must dominate to avoid the evental use of W of MD against them as Terrorists "wouldnt think of the consequences"

Dont get me wrong both are dangerous (west and Terrorism).

But in the end whats it all about---power/religion/paranoia/Freedom??.


----------



## Rafa (30 August 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> But in the end whats it all about---power/religion/paranoia/Freedom??.




I would like to add another aim... CONTROL!!!

But in all honesty, i don't think we will ever know. That is the million dollar question.


----------



## Happy (30 August 2006)

> From ABC, August 30, 2006
> ASIO warns terrorism threat 'is real'
> 
> 
> ...




Simply refusing to accept the possibility of some kind of inconvenience caused by people bent on being unconventionally explosive is nothing more nothing less but as mentioned above, just ‘sitting duck syndrome’.

Since everybody lives life to their standard, we simply follow different attitude and different mindset.

I would be very happy indeed if we all succeed in our method of reacting to possibly unknown future.


----------



## visual (30 August 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/bashir-blames-bali-on-cia-bomb/2006/08/29/1156816891620.html

Well according to this genius the CIA is more dangerous than a few misguided  boofheads so now ,how to beef up security to keep them out : the CIA that is.


----------



## Happy (30 August 2006)

There was recent comment, that Bali boys were trying to make explo-works but CIA beat them to it.

So there you go, you win, they win, CIA on double payroll and everybody is happy.


----------



## visual (30 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> There was recent comment, that Bali boys were trying to make explo-works but CIA beat them to it.
> 
> So there you go, you win, they win, CIA on double payroll and everybody is happy.





Happy,looks like you are the winner : because you actually believe this twaddle,personally after reading this rubbish I thought,yep another nail on this never-ending coffin.

Boys,you say


----------

